# what is a Proxy anyway?



## Cheese (Sep 30, 2007)

what is it? what does it do? is it legal? if it is why? at school kids use it to go on youtube and myspace and such. www.geekshit.lostcheese.com and proxy tab. how does this thing work? its cool that i can go anywhere on school now


----------



## brian (Sep 30, 2007)

cant talk about it here. look at rules


----------



## Cheese (Sep 30, 2007)

0_0... so i take it its illegal?


----------



## brian (Sep 30, 2007)

no. it just cant be talked here. the mods can elaborate more if they wish


----------



## Cheese (Sep 30, 2007)

please do. i just want to know what it is and what it does


----------



## hermeslyre (Sep 30, 2007)

Check out the Wikipedia.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Sep 30, 2007)

im pretty sure talking about proxy servers isnt against the forum rules, but before i talk more about it i want a mod to say it is ok...


----------



## Archangel (Sep 30, 2007)

its not ok, because it is only beeing used by troublemakers to be honest.   dont want to be a partypooper here, but just drop it.


----------

